# Summer TV



## FishCharming (Jul 11, 2010)

so i need a good TV series to watch over the summer. any suggestions?

i am totally up to date on:
the office (US)
doctor who
eureka
warehouse 13
fringe
house
scrubs
30 rock
supernatural
entourage
hung
breaking bad
true blood
naruto shippuden (don't judge me!)
californication
parks and rec
community
legend of the seeker
v

as you can see i enjoy a pathetically large and eclectic television life and need something new to fill up my free time


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow, there are definitely some missing there, lemme help you out (Ones in Bold are the best of the best)

Current Shows:

*Castle*
Whitest Kids U'Know (funniest sketch comedy since Monty Python)
Dexter (This past season blows EVERYTHING out of the water)
Rookie Blue
*Human Target*
*Sons Of Anarcy*
Weeds
Lie To Me
Big Love
United States Of Tara

No Longer On, but Necessary Viewing:

*LOST
Party Down
Gravity
Reaper
The Shield
Veronica Mars
Carnivale
Battlestar Galactica
Dollhouse*

There you are. Go forth.


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 11, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Wow, there are definitely some missing there, lemme help you out (Ones in Bold are the best of the best)
> 
> Current Shows:
> 
> ...



sorry but the list wasn't complete. red'd up ones i've seen and will def look into the others. thanks for the recs!


----------



## Melian (Jul 12, 2010)

You should go ahead and download all the episodes of my favourite show of all time, Twin Peaks :happy:


----------



## escapist (Jul 12, 2010)

Melian said:


> You should go ahead and download all the episodes of my favourite show of all time, Twin Peaks :happy:



Wait, Twin Peaks was a show? I thought was all this really bad acid trip I had.

-------------------------------
Well heck if we are talking Old series you could do like I do and just go on marathon benders of enter series of things like:

Star Trek (yeah like all of them)
- The Original Series
- The Next Generation
- Deep Space 9
- Voyager
- Enterprise

Smallville (why not do a little - Recap on the last 9 years)

Doctor Who (once again yeah Allllllllllll of them if your board)

Quantum Leap (its always fun)

Stargate
- SG1
- Atlantis
- Universe (always nice to recap the last year)

Xena

hercules

-----------------
If your cool with old sci-fi you could give Logans Run and The Planet of the Apes a shot.

Admittedly my list is a Sci-Fi Nerdfest, but it would keep ya busy for quite a while.


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 12, 2010)

Kazak got me hooked on The Big Bang Theory, so I've been catching up on that. Plus, dare I say it, I've been catching up on The Hills and the last show is Tuesday.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 12, 2010)

DEXTER!!!

Definitely worth the time it takes to watch all 4 seasons


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jul 13, 2010)

Melian said:


> You should go ahead and download all the episodes of my favourite show of all time, Twin Peaks :happy:



David Lynch is one of the main inspirations for me choosing film as my profession. Even though I have yet to see the show, I respect the man more than anyone in the film industry these days. I've been meaning to get the DVD's. I might even go look for them tomorrow.


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 13, 2010)

Adventure Time!


No seriously it's fantastic.


----------



## Melian (Jul 13, 2010)

escapist said:


> Wait, Twin Peaks was a show? I thought was all this really bad acid trip I had.



It could be both...



~da rev~ said:


> David Lynch is one of the main inspirations for me choosing film as my profession. Even though I have yet to see the show, I respect the man more than anyone in the film industry these days. I've been meaning to get the DVD's. I might even go look for them tomorrow.



What's odd about the DVDs is that Lynch somehow doesn't own the rights to the pilot episode, so it doesn't appear in the set (I watched the show in 1990, so that was the only chance to see the episode, as it doesn't seem to be online...). Everything else is there, and it gets totally fucking bizarre in the second season. Then you can watch Fire Walk With Me and your life will be complete.


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 13, 2010)

Bam! Pilot! http://www.free-tv-video-online.info/internet/twin_peaks/season_1.html

and all caught up on TBBT and HIMYM and Dexter.

Startrek gives me nightmares...


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 13, 2010)

OH, also, Penn and Teller: Bullshit is a GREAT show.


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 13, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> OH, also, Penn and Teller: Bullshit is a GREAT show.



i love bullshit! did you see the BMI episode? i wildly cackle everytime i hear people brag about their BMI placement, lols


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah, I have a lot of respect for Penn, so I watch it pretty religiously lol


----------



## SailorCupcake (Jul 13, 2010)

Arrested Development. You have three seasons. It's amazing and goes pretty quick....but...I had to suggest it. I had to.


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 13, 2010)

SailorCupcake said:


> Arrested Development. You have three seasons. It's amazing and goes pretty quick....but...I had to suggest it. I had to.



went through arrested development, twice!


----------



## SailorCupcake (Jul 13, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> went through arrested development, twice!



my kind of man.


----------



## Tad (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't know how available these would be, but here are a couple of Canadian series you've probably not heard of, which I thought were pretty good:

- Intelligence (cops, spies, and drug dealers, with a lot of questions about who the good guys are)

- Made in Canada (Canadian title) The Industry (title used for the limited number of episodes that were re-broadcast in the US) (a satire of the television business in general, and the Canadian entertainment business in specific (so you might miss on a few of the jokes), but one of the highest ratios of dry sarcasm per minute you'll find on TV. I have wondered if 30 Rock was inspired by this show? If it was....it falls short. As a bonus, if I were not such an FA I'd be a drooling fanboy of Leah Pinsent)


----------



## veil (Jul 13, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> so i need a good TV series to watch over the summer. any suggestions?
> 
> i am totally up to date on:
> the office (US)
> ...



these are mostly comedies and may be very hit or miss for you, i don't watch much TV (five roommates, limited access) so i do most of my viewing online:

the mighty boosh
the IT crowd
garth marenghi's darkplace (the above three have the fantastic richard ayoade, one of my favorite character actors in the world. my roommate just made noel fielding laugh at a film festival yesterday, i am jealous x a trillion)
archer (made by the folks who did sealab 2021)
nova is great & you can watch it online here: http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/
http://video.pbs.org is another great resource for dorky stuff of all kinds.


uh, god what else do i even watch? cartoons & documentaries seem to sum it up.



if you like jim henson & also like bright colors & trippy storylines all of fraggle rock, the story teller & JH greek myths are on netflix!


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 13, 2010)

veil said:


> the IT crowd
> garth marenghi's darkplace



Agreed. My kinda woman.


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks for all of the reccomendations! I do all of my TV watching online also. I tend to find a show i like and obsessively tear through all of the episodes in a couple of days followed by tv-show-lessness depression.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 14, 2010)

SailorCupcake said:


> Arrested Development. You have three seasons. It's amazing and goes pretty quick....but...I had to suggest it. I had to.




gone through the series at least ten times. 



Summer show that I can't wait for to come back: 

Mad Men



Also, a decent little comedy called Party Down that just ended a 2 season, 20 episode run on Starz of all places. Based around a catering team called Party Down. Created by Rob Thomas (of Cupid & Veronica Mars fame). If you like dry comedies along the lines of Curb Your Enthusiasm, The Office, etc. then you should check this series out.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 14, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Also, a decent little comedy called Party Down that just ended a 2 season, 20 episode run on Starz of all places. Based around a catering team called Party Down. Created by Rob Thomas (of Cupid & Veronica Mars fame). If you like dry comedies along the lines of Curb Your Enthusiasm, The Office, etc. then you should check this series out.




^^^^Got it in my first post.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 14, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> ^^^^Got it in my first post.



didn't even notice :bow: yeah, it's kind of stupid how they canceled it without ever promoting it. Considering they had some pretty legit guest stars on it too.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 15, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> didn't even notice :bow: yeah, it's kind of stupid how they canceled it without ever promoting it. Considering they had some pretty legit guest stars on it too.



They canceled Gravity too, which was just a brilliant show. So yeah, I'm pretty pissed at Starz.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 15, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> They canceled Gravity too, which was just a brilliant show. So yeah, I'm pretty pissed at Starz.



if this is the same show, the plot sounds amazingly good. 

Plot:
Black comedy about a group of eccentric individuals in an out-patient program for suicide survivors.


Although, it's hard for me to imagine that Rachel Hunter could be in any show worth watching.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 15, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> if this is the same show, the plot sounds amazingly good.
> 
> Plot:
> Black comedy about a group of eccentric individuals in an out-patient program for suicide survivors.
> ...



Yup, that's the one. It's phenomenal. Krysten Ritter = <3 <3 <3

And Rachel Hunter really isn't bad in it. I suggest you give it a shot.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 15, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Yup, that's the one. It's phenomenal. Krysten Ritter = <3 <3 <3
> 
> And Rachel Hunter really isn't bad in it. I suggest you give it a shot.



Oh I always do. I'll put it on the to-watch list.


----------



## occowboysfan94 (Jul 19, 2010)

I would recommend:

Burn Notice
White Collar
and watch all 5 seasons of Las Vegas!


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503 (Jul 19, 2010)

watch Happy Town on hulu..its only 8 episodes long and it got axed but it was amazing! i still cant figure out why they got rid of it?
Persons Unknown is good too


----------



## Bearsy (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia! 

Also check out Rescue Me and Louie. 

All three shows are on FX and all three shows are awesome.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 19, 2010)

vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> watch Happy Town on hulu..its only 8 episodes long and it got axed but it was amazing! i still cant figure out why they got rid of it?
> Persons Unknown is good too



Yeah, apart from one or two things that made me go "This is dumb as hell", Persons Unknown is really good.

And happy town got axed because of ratings. The final episode only got 2.17 million viewers, which for ABC is REALLY bad.



Bearsy said:


> I'm surprised no one's mentioned It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia!
> 
> Also check out Rescue Me and Louie.
> 
> All three shows are on FX and all three shows are awesome.



Louie is HILARIOUS. I love Louis CK, and all his comedian friends, so I knew it would be.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 21, 2010)

Monday is "Last Comic Standing" night for me. There are still some BHM's in the running, although only one of the BBW entrants made it to the semifinals.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't watch the show, but I know Laurie Kilmartin and Mike Destefano are on it. And if neither of those two win, the whole show is a sham.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL, trutv has the best shows!

Operation Repo 

All worked up

Most Shocking


----------



## fatkid420 (Jul 21, 2010)

Intervention, COP's, and Tosh.0


----------

